# Adjustable FPR



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

would a NISMO adjustable FPR for a 240sx fit on the ve's fuel rail. It looks really close looks like the fuel return has to be bent alittle. any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

Well I done it. prob the first. with minimal modification it will fit in the space around it. It fits on the rail perfect just need to go buy a FP gauge then fine tune. just got my python injectors in aswell.and also a 4th clutch in 3yrs. broke the spring right out of the disc in the act. brand new lasted about 25kmiles


----------

